
Ask: how much do you make in Australia - throweway
The Google and Amazon threads show salaries that would simply be amazing in Sydney even if working for a hedge fund!<p>So I wonder what people are earning down under?<p>I am a senior .net dev 13 yrs exp earning 140k AUD plus super and no bonuses or shares.
======
yataa
I was _the_ Web Developer for a well known environmental charity for 2 years.
~10 years experience. Was earning 63k AUD plus super (no bonuses).

As I discovered later, the average salary for the same role in the for-profit
sector is around 80k AUD plus super in Tasmania.

------
__d
My previous company was paying senior C++ devs in Brisbane about AUD140k plus
super, plus (worthless) options in 2013.

I'm contracting now, so nothing more current.

------
CyberFonic
Java + HPUX / AIX with Oracle / SAP => $130k

